# Boarmasters Bear Attractants



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

This Bear was killed in Wyoming using Boarmasters Bearly Legal Syrup and Bearly Legal Powder! 

What a pig!!


----------



## DH510 (Nov 4, 2010)

So were heading up tomorrow to hunt and after talking to my father in law who has been keepin our bait sites freshened up for us says were gettin hit everyday at each spot our bait has been mixed with the bear-ly legal. He says, "there hasnt been a crumb left" since they started hittin. Cant wait to get there


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

That's good to hear. I will be leaving for the western U.P. sometime this weekend and won't get my bait piles made till Monday or so. I plan on putting the Boarmasters to the test. Think I got all he has to offer but the sour apple. However, I see it is mixed in with the barley legal so I guess I got that also. Looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like you guys have been super happy with the Boarmasters Products. Thanks for all your orders and a BIG thanks for the testomonials and pictures! I will be posting your pictures and test. on the new website which will be done soon.


----------



## daydreamer (Jul 10, 2011)

My wife tagged her first bear this year, 175# boar (dressed weight). We used the Bearly-legal product mixed in our baits and as stated in other posts there wasn't a crumb left. We had three different bears hitting and it only got better as the season went on. Our hunting partners also had bears coming to their baits(no Boarmasters), but there was always some remaining in the mornings. We will be using this product again!


----------



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

daydreamer said:


> My wife tagged her first bear this year, 175# boar (dressed weight). We used the Bearly-legal product mixed in our baits and as stated in other posts there wasn't a crumb left. We had three different bears hitting and it only got better as the season went on. Our hunting partners also had bears coming to their baits(no Boarmasters), but there was always some remaining in the mornings. We will be using this product again!


 
Thanks! I'm glad you guys like our products. We've had an excellent year and will have some new products out this spring so stay tuned. 

Send your Harvest pictures to boarmast[email protected] if you would like them posted. also be sure to join our "Boarmasters Wildlife Attractants" facebook page.


----------



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

Be sure to Join our Boarmasters Wildlife Attractant facebook page to stay caught up on our latest products and clothing. 

We are giving away some very nice looking Boarmasters Hats here soon. click the link and join the contests!

https://www.facebook.com/boarmasters#!/pages/Boarmasters-Wildlife-Attractants/130424143711643


----------



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey how has everyone been! What a year we had last fall and this spring with BoarMasters. 

We released our New Sprays this spring and had an over whelming response. A BIG THANKS to you all for your orders, success pics and comments. 

Our Spray attractants include the same secret ingredients as our famous powders. Not only do they TRIGGER FEEDING INSTINCTS they will attract and hold bears in your hunting areas. 

New Flavors include.....RAZ DONUT, BUTTER CARAMEL, ANISE, AND BLUEBERRY. 

You can also check out our new BOARMASTERS SCENT CANS. These little cans pack a punch. Burn for 4+ hours and have tons of flavors available to suit you. HOT SCENT travels faster and farther than cold and is proven to saturate and cover more human scent around your treestand than cold scents. 

You can check these and our other products out at www.boarmasters.com

Here's a pic below of some of our action taken at our baits this spring. We never hunted this bear as this was a test site for our attractants. 

send us your stories, pics, and success photos to [email protected] we would love to see them and may even choose to post them on our site! Good luck guys. Email me if you have any questions at all!


----------



## Boarmasters (Aug 3, 2011)

daydreamer said:


> My wife tagged her first bear this year, 175# boar (dressed weight). We used the Bearly-legal product mixed in our baits and as stated in other posts there wasn't a crumb left. We had three different bears hitting and it only got better as the season went on. Our hunting partners also had bears coming to their baits(no Boarmasters), but there was always some remaining in the mornings. We will be using this product again!


 
Thats great DayDreamer!! I just read your post! Congrats!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Please support our sponsor BoarMasters.


----------



## DH510 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey quick question about the product, specifically the powder scents. Was wondering if anyone mixed this stuff with fryer grease at all or if ya could. i geuss i could e the guinnea pig on this but was wondering if it would work. this year we used roller barrels with your product in it. but was wondering about the grease mixture. let me know thanks Dan


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

We mixed it with grease last year, didn't see any difference. It just plain works!


----------



## DH510 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well what I was thinking was it would end up being like 10 gal. Of powerful smelling rasberry donught flavored grease. All that says to me is yum.


----------

